# Anyone here into Military Surplus guns?



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just wondered if anyone else shoots military surplus. I'm into the USGI stuff. 
4- M1 Garands
2- 1903's
1 - M1 Carbine
I enjoy learning the history behind each one and of course firing them.
It's knida neat the other day I was at the range and a older gentleman came up and said" Is that a M1? " You should have saw his face as I let him look her over. Must have brought back alot of memories.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I love surplus firearms. Just think of some of the stories they could tell, if they could talk. I have a Enfield, and a K31 Swiss that I really like shooting. they talk to me.But, for all out ammo wasting, or for when SHTF you cant beat a AK47


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in a gunshop a few days ago and he was wanting like $900 for a M1 carbine..really surprised me being as though I only paid like $325 for the one that I had...but he had a couple postal meter carbines and a Winchester...but still $900+ for that kind of money there are a couple other toys I would walk out with.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

900 for a M1 carbine???


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i enjoy surplus weapons as well i have an interest mostly in pre WWII and WWII era weapons i have 2 mausers one is and old small ring turkish mauser which has been fired so many times the throat is worn out so bad that it has bad headspacingthe other is a version of the k98 largering in mint condition with all matching serial #s i also own a couple of sks's both yugoslavian makes with all matching serials one is in original form and great condition the other i have changed stocks on and added a scope to i would love to get my hands on an m1 garand a springfield 03a3 and an m1 carbine in paratrooper configuration also among my list of wants is a P08 luger StG44 and G43 RIFLE !THOSE ARE SOME FINE LOOKING WEAPONS FELLAS I'LL TRY AND GET SOME PICS OF MY MAUSERS
!%


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

A original M1 Carbine with a real USGI paratrooper stock can run intio the thousands of dollars. Those are at a premium because there weren't that many made. Be careful if you do find one for sale as there are fake stocks out there. If you are serious about a M1 Garand look here for them http://www.odcmp.com/ You can mail order but I would suggest going to the store in Port Clinton and picking one out yourelf. They are cheaper than any gunshow and you know you will be getting a original safe to shoot USGI item. Many of the Garands at gun shows are bought from CMP ,cleaned up and jacked up price.They are out of the 1903A3 but have a limited supply of 1903's If anyone has a M1 carbine for sale please let me know as I am looking for one.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

do you have to be a cmp member berfore you can shop there? i dont really have the time to join a rifle club and all that other stuff just to qualify for the cmp in order to buy a rifle!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone can buy but you must meet their requirements. To buy a piece of history at a greatly reduced price ( you can save hundreds) I think its well worth the time. I got my Curio & Relics license and joined the Garand Collectors Association ($25.00 for a year and there are 4 publications a year) This fullfilled the requirements. Or you can join the GCA and have proof of safe firearms training firing etc. or I beleive if you are a Veteran. Its all there on the site


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

saugeyesam said:


> do you have to be a cmp member berfore you can shop there? i dont really have the time to join a rifle club and all that other stuff just to qualify for the cmp in order to buy a rifle!



By law, the CMP can sell surplus military firearms, ammunition, parts and other items only to members of CMP affiliated clubs who are also U.S. citizens, over 18 years of age and who are legally eligible to purchase a firearm.

U.S. Citizenship:
You must provide a copy of a U.S. birth certificate, passport, proof of naturalization, or any official government document that shows birth in the U.S. or states citizenship as U.S.

Age
You must provide proof of age. Usually proof of citizenship also provides proof of age. In those cases where it may not, a drivers license is sufficient.

Membership in CMP Affiliated Organization
You must provide a copy of your current membership card or other proof of membership. This requirement cannot be waived. The CMP currently has over 2,000 affiliated organizations located in many parts of the country.

Membership in many of these organizations costs $25.00 or less and can be accomplished online. A listing of affiliated organizations can be found by clicking on our Club Search web page at http://clubs.odcmp.com/cgi-bin/clubSearch.cgi. If you have any difficulty in locating a club, please contact the CMP at 256-835-8455 or by emailing [email protected]. We will find one for you. In addition to shooting clubs, the CMP also has several special affiliates. Membership in these organizations satisfies our requirement for purchase. These special affiliates include: Congressionally chartered veterans' organizations such as the VFW, AL, DAV, MCL, etc. U.S. Military services (active or reserves), National Guard, to include retirees. Professional 501(c)3 law enforcement organizations and associations such as the FOP, NAPO, NSA, etc.

Note: Club membership IS required for purchase of rifles, parts, and ammunition.

Club membership is NOT required for instructional publications or videos or CMP memorabilia.

Marksmanship or other Firearms Related Activity
You must provide proof of participation in a marksmanship related activity or otherwise show familiarity with the safe handling of firearms and range procedures. Your marksmanship related activity does not have to be with highpower rifles; it can be with smallbore rifles, pistols, air guns or shotguns. Proof of marksmanship participation can be provided by documenting any of the following:

Current or past military service. 
Current or past law enforcement service 
Participation in a rifle, pistol, air gun or shotgun competition (provide copy of results bulletin). 
Completion of a marksmanship clinic that included live fire training (provide a copy of the certificate of completion or a statement from the instructor). 
Distinguished, Instructor, or Coach status. 
Concealed Carry License. 
Firearms Owner Identification Cards that included live fire training. 
FFL or C&R license. 
Completion of a Hunter Safety Course that included live fire training. 
Certification from range or club official or law enforcement officer witnessing shooting activity. A form for use in completing and certifying your range firing can be downloaded from the CMP web site at http://www.odcmp.com/forms/marksmanship.pdf 
No proof of marksmanship required if over age 60. proof of club membership and citizenship required for all ages. 
NOTE: Proof of marksmanship activity is not required for purchase of ammunition, parts, publications or memorabilia.

Be Legally Eligible to Purchase a Firearm
The information you supply on your application will be submitted by the CMP to the FBI National Instant Criminal Check System (NICS) to verify you are not prohibited by Federal, State or Local law from acquiring or possessing a rifle. Your signature on the Purchaser Certification portion of the purchase application authorizes the CMP to initiate the NICS check and authorizes the FBI to inform CMP of the result. IMPORTANT: If your State or locality requires you to first obtain a license, permit, or Firearms Owner ID card in order to possess or receive a rifle, you must enclose a photocopy of your license, permit, or card with the application for purchase.

Order Form and Purchaser Certification and Agreement
Order forms and other required documents may be downloaded from http://www.odcmp.com/Forms/1orderform.pdf. For those customers who receive our hard-copy catalog, we recommend they make several copies of the blank form for use in placing future orders. Customers should complete both the Order Form and the Purchaser Certification and Agreement and sign it before a notary. Orders received without notarized signature will not be processed.

Repeat Customers
In the summer of 2003, the CMP revised the purchase forms and streamlined procedures for repeat customers. If you complete a new Universal Purchaser Certification and Agreement to buy a rifle from the CMP, signed before a Notary Public on or after July 1, 2003, you may for a period of three (3) years thereafter submit an application to purchase additional rifles, parts or ammunition without having the Purchaser Certification and Agreement notarized - provided that the SHIP TO address on the order form remains exactly the same.

Although for repeat orders you will not have to have the forms notarized, hard copy liability/order/certification forms  pages 1a,2a,and 3a  must still be completed and sent to the CMP with original (wet) signatures. These orders may not be faxed or emailed. 

After three years a new notarized Universal Purchaser Certification and Agreement will be required for any additional rifle purchase. Any change of address on the order form automatically will require a new notarized Universal Purchaser Certification and Agreement. 

Please note that this streamlined procedure is available only to customers who have completed a notarized Universal Purchaser Certification and Agreement. An application submitted on an earlier form (dated before summer 2003) will still be processed by CMP, but for that transaction only; it will not be accepted for repeat sales.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

here is a picture of my 1943 No4 Mk1 Enfield


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

My grandmother in law is giving me/wife her late husbands German Mauser. I will post pictures when I get it home but from what I can see it looks to be in good condition. He obviously had fired it before as well, as he has a box of 8mm rounds(fairly new) with it. It has serial numbers and all. I wish he hadnt had sold his Army Colt Revolver and the German Luger  But what can you do?! There are also some muzzleloaders maybe someone can help me identify them as well...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Lets see the pics when you get them


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a FFL holder, and enjoy collecting and learning about the military history of all nations. Southern Ohio Gun Inc. has (clearancing) actual Nazi 8mm ammo. The boxes I bought were made in 1939 and 1940. All the ammo is clean with the right headstamps and on stripper clips that are also Nazi proofed.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

APD1088, are you a Curio & Relics license holder or a class 1 ? I have the Curio & Relics license myself. sure is nice getting dealers discounts on shooting supplies ammo etc. I have bought from SOG several times and have thought about stopping in some time but haven't done it yet.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a type 1 license holder. I use SOG sparingly since they charge a $15 handling fee on orders. They do seem to get some hard to find and odd ball stuff that I go there after.

If you are close to them, there is another place down that way that I prefer to deal with called AIM Surplus.


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Also, Midway will give you a discount on orders. I believe Brownell's does too. Ammuniton store in Canton gives discounts to FFL holders too.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I have used Midway many times. I'll check out Aim Surplus


----------

